# Diseñando medidores de inductancia y capacidad.



## Jazz_Light (Jul 14, 2008)

He visto diferentes tipos de circuítos diseñados para poder medir inductancias y capacidades, pero ninguno se parece a los que tengo en mente (quizá por ahí en algún lado haya alguno que sí, pero no lo he visto) así que me decidí a publicar las ideas que tengo para ir desarrollándolas.

La mayoría de los medidores de inductancias se basan en un generador de RF que aprovecha el hecho de que la  inductancia de la bobina es proporcional a su reactancia y a la frecuencia  de la señal que se le aplica, y de este modo se puede obtener una idea de la inductancia de dicha bobina aplicándole una señal de RF y midiendo la corriente que la atraviesa.


Mi idea es utilizar microcontroladores, AOs e  para diseñar un circuíto que sea capaz de entregar un voltaje proporcional a la inductancia pura, y otro voltaje proporcional a la resistencia pura de la bobina, en forma independiente, los cuales podrán ser medidos facilmente a la salida con un tester.


Una inductancia real se puede representar por una inductancia pura en serie con una resistencia pura:








Ahora, que pasa si a esta inductancia real le inyectamos una onda de _*corriente*_ con forma de diente de sierra?









Como puede verse, se generan distintos voltajes en los extremos de Lx y Rx. En los extremos de Lx se genera una onda rectangular, en los extremos de Rx un diente de sierra, y  entre A y B (los extremos de la inductancia real), la suma de los voltajes que se generan en Lx y Rx lo cual corresponde a una onda trapezoidal (es típica en los circuítos de salida vertical y horizontal de los televisores).


El voltaje al inicio de la rampa de la onda trapezoidal es proporcional a la inductancia pura de la bobina y corresponde a:







La rampa en la onda trapezoidal es simplemente producto de la resistencia pura de la bobina.


Ahora, si le inyectamos a la bobina una _*corriente*_ que tenga la siguiente forma:







obtendremos lo siguiente: 







y si aplicamos realimentacion negativa inmediatamente despues de terminar el flanco de subida y mientras dure la rampa de la señal de entrada, se puede eliminar la rampa en la salida y se obtiene:







En donde la primera parte de la onda es proporcional a la inductancia pura y la segunda, proporcional a la resistencia pura. Mediante amplificación se puede lograr que los valores obtenidos tengan el nivel suficiente, y mediante interruptores analógicos controlados por un PIC, lograr que estas tensiones lleguen a la salida correspondiente para lograr ser medidas con un tester.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 14, 2008)

En forma similar, se puede diseñar un circuíto para medir capacidades (una vez hice uno, bastante simple y funcionaba bastante bien entregando voltajes proporcionales  a capacidades de hasta 100pF).


Un condensador real está formado por una capacidad pura y una resistencia pura en serie (en la mayoría de los condensadores esta resistencia es despreciable, excepto en los condensadores electrolíticos, en los cuales la resistencia interna puede ir aumentando a medida que pasa el tiempo y se seca el electrolito, dejando al condensador inservible para algunas aplicaciones. De esta forma,  la resistencia interna de un condensador electrolítico puede determinar si éste está en buen estado o no).




 Si a este condensador se le inyecta una onda de _*corriente*_ rectangular, pasa lo siguiente:




Se puede ver como en los extremos de la resistencia pura se produce una onda rectangular, mientras que en los extremos de la capacidad pura se obtiene un diente de sierra. En forma análoga a la bobina, en los extremos del condensador real se obtiene una onda trapezoidal.

El voltaje al inicio de la rampa en esta onda trapezoidal es proporcional a la resistencia pura, mientras que la pendiente de la rampa es inversamente proporcional a la capacidad, así que este método no sirve para obtener un voltaje que sea directamente proporcional a Cx. La solución es inyectarle ondas de voltaje al condensador y analizar la corriente. Se le puede aplicar un voltaje que tenga la siguiente forma:






obteniendo una corriente con la siguiente forma:






y aplicando realimentación negativa en la primera parte de la onda se puede obtener lo siguiente:






en donde la primera parte de la onda corresponde a una corriente proporcional a la resistencia pura, y la segunda parte, a una corriente proporcional a la capacidad pura.

Un método alternativo que se me ocurre es una mezcla de ambos métodos anteriores, inyectar alternativamente una señal de corriente realimentada para poder determinar Rx mediante Vab, y luego una rampa de voltaje para determinar Cx mediante la corriente.

Si alguien esta interesado en opinar, sea en pro o en contra, bienvenido sea.





Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 6, 2010)

hola, mira , a mi cuando uno empieza con derivadas me mato, yotras cosas tambien (soy facil de matar ) 
pero con la vieja  XC = 1/Wc no se podria ??
asi de buenas a primeras si mal no entiendo nos quiere decir que si trabajo con continua (primer medicion ) nos dara la *R.*
y si trabajo con alterna de una freciencia suficiente como para que la resistencia sea despreciable respecto de la impedancia nos dara la *L.*

no te parece mas sencillo de implementar?? 
por que lo de andar creando esas formas de onda y analizandolas.
yovoy muerto


----------



## seaarg (May 6, 2010)

Jazz_Light dijo:


> En forma similar, se puede diseñar un circuíto para medir capacidades (una vez hice uno, bastante simple y funcionaba bastante bien entregando voltajes proporcionales  a capacidades de hasta 100pF).



Me interesaria mucho este circuito, especificamente porque comentas que entrega voltaje prop. a la capacidad.

Yo estoy haciendo un medidor de aproximacion con sensor capacitivo. Para ponerlo simple es un oscilador basado en RC en donde el C es el sensor y varia con el objeto que se le acerca. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/

El metodo de medicion es contar los pulsos en un tiempo determinado. (el oscilador varia de 50khz a 49khz aprox. entre max y min distancia).

Me gustaria mucho probar tu circuito ya que me seria mas facil implementar el adc de un pic para leer el voltaje entregado por el mismo, que variara segun el capacitor.

Desde ya, te agradezco mucho.
Seba


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

El circuíto se diseña con OpAmps como parte esencial de su funcionamiento. Obtener esas formas de ondas un tanto excéntricas no es muy difícil. No tengo los circuítos diseñados (o sea, no he calculado componentes, ni hecho prototipos, pero creo que por ahí deje hecho unos esquemas de como funcionaría; hace tiempo que se me ocurrió la idea, y por ahi en algún lado debo haber dejado el material teórico relacionado con esto). 

Pero bueno... intentaré retomar el diseño de esto en algún momento.

PD.1: He tenido varios proyectos en mente, con la intención de publicarlos en el foro (como incluso un curso que tengo a medio hacer con las fórmulas necesarias para diseñar circuítos transistorizados (PDF, pero mejor publicarlo directamente en un tema), un osciloscopio casero realizado con un TV B/N de esos de 5" con la ambiciosa meta de que pueda mostrar señales de varios Mhz... etc...). Si desean, podríamos ir desarrollando los circuítos en conjunto.


PD.2: Ese era mi antiguo Nick.


Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Si desean, podríamos ir desarrollando los circuítos en conjunto.



En lo que a mi respecta, me prenderia con el diseño del capacimetro que entrega voltaje proporcional a capacidad.

¿Algun esquema para partir como base?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

Como base: Si le aplicas una onda diente de sierra a un capacitor, la corriente que circule por el circuìto serà proporcional a la capacidad de èste (las tildes me salen al revès porque no estoy en mi PC, sino en un netbook, y està configurado como la m....). Luego, es cosa de que hagas pasar esa corriente por una R, y obtendràs el V proporcional.

Con OpAmps: Configuraciòn amplificador inversor. El C se coloca en la entrada inversora, la R entre la entrada inversora y la salida, la onda diente de sierra se aplica en el extremo que queda libre de C, y tù voltaje proporcional, simplemente lo obtienes a la salida de AO.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> PD.2: Ese era mi antiguo Nick.


¿Vos sos (eras) Jazz Light, el que posteó el texto de la cita?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 2, 2010)

Sí. Me alejé un tiempo del foro, y volví, pero con otro nick.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 3, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Como base: Si le aplicas una onda diente de sierra a un capacitor, la corriente que circule por el circuìto serà proporcional a la capacidad de èste (las tildes me salen al revès porque no estoy en mi PC, sino en un netbook, y està configurado como la m....). Luego, es cosa de que hagas pasar esa corriente por una R, y obtendràs el V proporcional.
> 
> Con OpAmps: Configuraciòn amplificador inversor. El C se coloca en la entrada inversora, la R entre la entrada inversora y la salida, la onda diente de sierra se aplica en el extremo que queda libre de C, y tù voltaje proporcional, simplemente lo obtienes a la salida de AO.



Algo no me cierra de OpAmps: Y el pin de la entrada no inversora?

Diente de sierra de VCC a 0V o de 0V a VCC? (asumo el primero)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 3, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Algo no me cierra de OpAmps: Y el pin de la entrada no inversora?



En la configuración como inversor, va directamente a masa (fuente de alimentación simétrica).





> Diente de sierra de VCC a 0V o de 0V a VCC? (asumo el primero)




Te pondré como ejemplo la que se utiliza en el barrido vertical de un TV:









Si utilizas una fuente simétrica, y utilizas este diente de sierra, obtendrás un V proporcional (durante el flanco de subida) que será negativo con respecto a masa (o menor a Vref si conectas la entrada no inversora a un divisor de voltaje). Si la señal es invertida, pasa lo contrario. Ahora: ¿Por qué te recomiendo este tipo de diente de sierra, y no uno en donde el flanco de bajada (o subida si la inviertes) sea abrupto? Porque tienes que descargar el condensador en ese intervalo, y mientras menor sea el tiempo de descarga, más I/t tendrá que soportar el circuíto mientras descarga.




Te recomiendo usar AOs con entrada de alta impedancia (FETs), como por ejemplo, los de la serie TL07X, o TL08X, ya que sus características se aproximan más a lo ideal.



http://www.superpbenavides.com/cata...s/amplificadores/Amplificador Operacional.pdf


----------



## seaarg (Jun 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la data. Experimentare un poco con esto.

En mi proyecto, esto va en un auto. o sea que dispongo de fuente simple. Para no hacer una smps, mi idea seria usar un operacional con transistores bc3xx para "partirla" en 6+6

Los TL07x son mis favoritos de siempre 

Para generar la diente de sierra se me ocurre: salida digital (0v 5v) -> resistor para tener I fija -> carga de capacitor -> punto de toma de señal -> resistor para descarga capacitor -> comparador que al llegar a la carga de 5v corte la salida digital


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 3, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Para generar la diente de sierra se me ocurre: salida digital (0v 5v) -> resistor para tener I fija -> carga de capacitor -> punto de toma de señal -> resistor para descarga capacitor -> comparador que al llegar a la carga de 5v corte la salida digital




Generar un diente de sierra no es muy complicado. En el foro ha varios circuítos. Puedes obtener algo parecido a un diente de sierra en el capacitor de un 555 funcionando como astable generando una onda asimétrica. Podría servirte como idea. Lo que sí: el sistema tiene que estar bien diseñado, y con las sincronizaciones adecuadas para asegurar la descarga completa del C a medir.


Otras ideas: En vez de utilizar resistencias para cargar y descargar el C del 555, puedes utilizar fuentes de I constante (con uno para generar el flanco de mayor duración basta, ya que éste es el que te dará las bases del funcionamiento del circuíto). Así obtienes un diente de sierra sacado directamente de un 555. Este diente de sierra lo desacoplas del circuíto del C que quieres medir mediante un seguidor de voltaje. Para descargar rápidamente dicho C (el que quieres medir), a la resistencia que va entre la entrada inversora y la salida le colocas un diodo en paralelo, de modo que conduzca sólo cuando se deba descargar el capacitor. Así, obtendrás una onda rectangular cuyo valor máximo será, como te dije, proporcional a C. Luego, es cosa de eliminar los pequeños picos negativos y filtrar con un condensador.


----------

